# 66 GTO resto BODY BOLT HELP



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys, im new here, 16 doing a frame up on my dads 66 rag top. my idea to do all the work if he supplies the money. right now we are both stuck on the body bolts. we got under the frame and looked for the bolts and i found 10 bolts that seem to be the body bolts from the firewall back. is this right? does anyone have any exact locations on where they are located? does anyone have any tips on how to get them out? my dad got the bolts from the rear axle back out, had to cut the trunk bed for the last two. any advice is great! thanks all
Vinny Russo


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on starting the resto. The body bolts should be easy to find as they will all have a bushing to isolate and cushion the body on the frame. As far as getting them loose, first soak them in a quality penetrating oil such as PB Blaster, or similar. Let them sit over night and you'll be surprised how well it works.

Good luck and have fun!

Chuck


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks chuck, after i posted this i went to work on it and got two more out, i have 4 left the ones located at the firewall and in the door ways. im stuck on the door way bolts because the nut around it is not like the others, infact there is no nut, it is just a metal plate around the bolt. i spent around an hour and a half cutting at it and nothing, havent seen the other side to see if maybe it is just something that the previous owner put in place or a fluke. who knows, im just going to drill the bolt out and probably cut the pan out as i planned. after the body bolts is there anything else holding the body to the frame or anything i need to disconnect? im going to post pictures later tonight! thanks
i know i ask a lot of questions but im new to this bear with me
thanks 
Vinny


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The nut by the FRONT of the door is a "cage nut" be careful with that one. It "floats in a cage so it gives some adjustment to the body, at the firewall area. If you look carefully at these pics, you will see the locations of the body bolts/bushings....they are along the 2 chassis rails....the rest of the chassis will be different than yours, but the body mounts are in the same position........... Eric:cheers


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

Eric Animal said:


> The nut by the FRONT of the door is a "cage nut" be careful with that one. It "floats in a cage so it gives some adjustment to the body, at the firewall area. If you look carefully at these pics, you will see the locations of the body bolts/bushings....they are along the 2 chassis rails....the rest of the chassis will be different than yours, but the body mounts are in the same position........... Eric:cheers


thank you eric. i got them all out not too long ago, if you check my other post on the forum it is my step by step log of everything i have done. currently im working on the frame. i like the way your frame looks, the tubular control arms and rack and pinion make it look good! hopefully my frame will be there one day!
thanks Vinny :cheers


----------

